

Joke for hn:possible news headlines of year 2030? - nitin1213

here are some:<p>&quot;Samsung galaxy s50 released&quot;<p>&quot;I will colonize Jupiter in 20 years:elon musk&quot;<p>lol...what else might you think of?
======
troymc
President Sanchez Cuts Ribbon on Space Elevator

------
higherpurpose
Why Facebook Went Bankrupt 5 Years Ago (2025)

